# eagle pro series tunnel hull. any info??



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Doesn't look to good...

http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/274096-eagle-pro-series-tunnel-hull-need-info.html


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

And I was trying to be polite.....


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Yeah I've heard the only ones still around have had major fiberglass modifications to keep the boat from falling apart. They're also extremely low and have no freeboard. You could not have one of these in a chop, although they look really cool.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

This guy today told me their pretty decent boats. Soo i guess its a opinion idk tho.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Stay away from eagle flats and bay boat. I had a 2000 21ft eagle pro 2000 with yamaha 200 hpdi and I hated it. This boat has given me too many stringer, transom and floorboard problems.

I'm glad I sold this pos in 6 months after I bought it brand new.

Stay away from them and look for pathfinders, maverick, hewes, and hells bay.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

What happened with the Johnsen??


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Words from our own Capt Bob.........


To put it mildly... these boats had a very, very bad reputation... Poor design, bad construction. A few owners were able to get some use out of them but most found them very unsatisfactory. Go into history here for previous threads on Eagle flats boats or post this question on the boating board at the Florida Sportsman site....http://forums.floridasportsman.com/ for additional info.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> What happened with the Johnsen??



Still got it doin it up too but want to kinda get on the water now to, you know what I mean.
But i got the whole floor in the johnsen glassing it in today.


----------



## shallowminded (Dec 10, 2008)

thanks for the help with the sale of my boat guys.

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1263452304/0

Ill let y'all figure this one out.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Did it pass the wet test?


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

I have fished on a Eagle Skimmer for years.  I really didn't know how good I had it til it was sold.  There aren't many boats out there that will turely run as skinny.  We never had hull issuse like some have had, but we knew that it wasn't made for rough water.  During the winter time in the lagoon is when it shined above all the other boats out there.  It would run in spit. Nothing like watching other boats try to follow us only to come up way short.  Those were the good days.  Now the downside....Rough riding and boat slap is all I can say.  It poled fine and didn't crab and could fit 2 guys breakdancing on the front with ease.  The front deck was BIG.  I miss that boat...caught a lot of fish on that boat... :'(


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> Did it pass the wet test?


Idk I didnt take the boat out cause I wanted to read about it first.


----------

